

Will HN please help me do market research? PLEASE - thedudedecides
https://docs.google.com/a/joinjoincreative.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&formkey=dFpkdHJaMmVEcjMwdXM4a1Z3NXI3Rnc6MQ#gid=0

======
thedudedecides
I'm not a hacker, but I love you HN, I really do.

